# Rules sign prop



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Here are the latest pictures on this prop. I started back to school so its been hard to get time in on my stuff. Even if you have heart and stay up into the night - it catches up to you in some way. Like if you sleep like your suppose to you dont get as much done in a what should be crunch time right now. But if you dont get sleep you'll be tired through the day and the quality of your work wont be as good.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That is seriously twisted


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Just chalked the rules yesterday. Its good to finish off a prop.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Whoa!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow, way out there! In a cool way.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

No butts in line??!?!?!?! I'm definately NOT coming to your haunt.

Prop looks cool though.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow, nicely done... last time I had a rules sign, it was magic marker on cardboard. Hehe


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

WOW! Nice!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks guys. With September closing in, its hard to find time to post pictures and reply to others. I love this time of year....feels like fall more every morning. Back to it - seeya


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

great look ....love the sentiment


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

Geeze, that's messed up, you ain't right in the head, I love it!


----------

